# New Tank / Setup - Need Media Help for FX6



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

120 gallon with FX6.

I am trying to figure out which media to use and in which of the 3 trays it goes. So Confused... :-? 
I have:
1) the media the FX6 came with
2) Seachem The Bag Filter Media Bag
3) Seachem Matrix Bio Media 1 Liter
4) Fluval FX5 Fine Filter Polishing Pad
5) Polyester Floss Bag Filter Media
6) Canister Filter Bio-Balls
7) Fluval Pre-Filter Media - 750 grams

I know that I will not/can't use all the above, but what should I start with and in which tray?
Thank you...


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

The filter flows top to btm, actually it comes from the btm up through the side sponges then down through the middle. So all the bio media in the btm 2 trays, filter pads in the top or at least on top of more media in the top tray. Those polishing pads if white will/can clog up pretty quick.. I would skip the bio-balls and the floss. Others may suggest something different or better for that matter.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Jim mentioned the polishing pad clogging fast- I agree 100%. You can use it, and I have in the past, but once you start seeing a lot of micro bubbles in the tank it's time to replace/clean the polish pad. You'd be better off using a polishing pad/quilt batting in a HOB type filter for quick and easy access.

'The Bag' is nice for stuffing with something like Seachem Purigen, but won't hold much bio media.

Seachem Matrix is great, but the pieces are a bit small and can easily find their way into the bottom of the canister/pump. I cut some filter pad material to size and place it on the bottom of the bottom tray to 'trap' anything from reaching the pump. Seachem Pond Matrix is a better option with the FX5/6 since the media is a lot larger in size.

Like Jim said, pack the bottom 2 trays with media. The FX6 comes with some black pads called 'bio foam' I think? I place these in the top tray and nothing else. The FX5 didn't come with these.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you both very much for your input!!!

So, I understand correctly... 
I have placed in upper tray the 2 Bio Foam pads that the FX6 came with PLUS the Carbon Pad it came with.
Middle try I placed the Ceramic Rings it came with plus I added some Fluval Pre-Filter Media to fill up the media bags.
Lower try I placed the Seachem Matrix Bio Media inside a media bag.
*These media bags came with the FX6 and are full to fill up the diameter if the tray, not height.*

Sound Right??

Thank you again!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I didn't use the media bags it came with or even open them up. I just poured my media right in the trays so they're jam packed. You don't need a bag unless your media is small enough to fall through the grid on the trays and into the pump/impeller area.

Keep in mind that carbon is only effective for around 2 weeks so that carbon pad will become just another sponge essentially. Carbon is generally not needed, and better placed in an easier to access and replace filter like a HOB.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is our 120 XH.... PFS. FX6 ..  

Running now for about 2 hours...pH = 7.60 High Rang pH = 7.80 Ammonia NH3/NH4 = .50ppm	Nitrite NO2 = 0ppm	Nitrite NO2 = 0ppm	Nirate No3 = 0ppm
No Fish yet..


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I gotta say I'm not a coliseum decor guy myself and prefer a natural look, but you've created quite the 'arena' 

Be sure to read up on this cycling info before stocking. If you have already, them disregard...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycle.php


----------

